# Soap Supplies in Bay Area, CA



## jules92207 (Dec 19, 2014)

Heading back home to the SF bay for Christmas and I know a few of you are from here. Any good soap supply stores I can visit? I didn't start soaping till I moved away in 2004.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know there is Juniper Tree in Berkley, and Mission Peak in Fremont, but I haven't been to either. I buy some supplies at Cash & Carry and Smart and Final, which you probably have in your area. Monterey Bay Spice (Herbco) may be on the way to the Bay area depending on which way you are driving. They have some great herbs and clays for soap. You would need to call ahead for Pick Up. I wish that there was somewhere local that I could buy supplies, I buy everything except basic oils online.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 19, 2014)

Forgot to mention Monterey Bay Spice is in Watsonville Ca.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh nice. I won't be far from Berkeley so maybe I will go check out Juniper Tree. Thanks!


----------



## minipops (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow.  I am in the Bay Area too.  There is tkbtrading located in Oakland.


----------



## minipops (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh yea there is also mission peaks in Fremont.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 19, 2014)

You can try to visit TKB Trading for all your colorants and some oils. I love their micas! It's located in Oakland, not far from Berkeley. 

That's about it though. Juniper Tree, Mission Peak Soap and TKB Trading.

Btw, forgot to mention, unless you are buying a small quantity of oils,  Juniper Tree is a bit pricey to shop for soap supplies. Even with 10% off coupon, I couldn't buy a thing from there.

Mission Peaks sells mostly oils in bulk and a few other items like citrus acid, e-wax, etc. It's in Fremont and takes a good 30-40 mins from Berkeley. Hope this helps.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh sweet, TKB trading sounds like what I want for sure, and mission peaks won't be far either. Maybe I can hit them both! Nice!!!


----------

